# Marriot hotel parking



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone knows if there's plenty of parking at the Marriott Hotel?! I'm a bit OCD with car park as I hate door dents from stupid people so usually like to park in a far off corner! :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep, parking is good. One plus point most people will be waxstock stayers no banged doors


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I knew people on here would understand! Perhaps would should all park in the same row?! I'll have my new white bmw m135i with me.:thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be in my BM, I parked on the right hand side as you go through the gate


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be in my works van alot cheaper on fuel :thumb: so i dont have to worry as much :driver:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So the hotel car park will be full of cars taking up two spaces, sometimes sadly it's the only way to protect your car from people that don't care


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

J77ONO said:


> I will be in my works van alot cheaper on fuel :thumb: so i dont have to worry as much :driver:


Can we put your van on the end bay then??!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

when i stayed last year, when i saw the car park i thought to myself, im glad my cars parked inside the arena 

the car park was rammed!!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just looked at it on google earth and on scared! I'll have the coach bay pls!


----------

